# Black Fox, yes jet black



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw one crossing the road. Then it stood in the ditch about 30 feet away as we slowly went by. Silver fox I guess. Never seen one that black before........


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm going to need township, range and section that you seen that in!!!!!!!! It has been a long time since a silver has been shot in ND! I would say you better get after it because most people that see that thing are going to hunt it until they get it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Manitoba, about 2 miles west of Sprague or 13 miles north and 3 miles west of Roseau, Mn. Since my first post I was told the silver hairs will come in later in the year?................


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've been told that they are actually pretty common up in that country


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

A friend of mine shot one down by Hankinson while deer hunting, he came over a hill and there was one standing there with a rooster in it's mouth. He mounted it just like that. This was at least 20 yrs ago though.


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

That is very cool to hear there are still some out in the wild. I used to raise silver fox and they can vary in colors. Some are pure black and others can be very light in color.

Good Luck tracking that fox down and post a pic if you get it!


----------

